# Hardware de interface para el programa mstar isp utility



## Jcanales (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo una duda acerca de los firmware de los lcd, y conciste en: ¿ de que manera se puede extraer el firmware que ya traen instalado de fabrica los lcd, por si algo sale mal al momento de actualizar el firmware nuevo ? Disculpen mi ignorancia en este tema.

Solicito de su colaboración con el esquema del interface para el programa MSTAR ISP UTILITY, lo he buscado en la web sin resultados. Desde ya muchas gracias por sus atención. ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2014)

el esquema del cable yo lo encontré en el mismo  manual de servicio del lcd ,varían muy poco de modelo a modelo ,
aqui hay uno,pero igual en casi todos los manuales de servicio esta el esquema 











mas info 
http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/fo...-firmware-de-vuestro-Benq-XL2411Z-y-similares


----------

